
Show HN: Interactively explore every GitHub PR between 2012 and 2017 - shusson
https://github-investigation.firebaseapp.com/
======
BeautifulData
Interesting project with some potential. I suggest not using pie charts at the
bottom though, because there are too many data points. I think "boring" bar
charts would be the better choice.

~~~
shusson
Thanks for the feedback, I think you're right so I've updated the deployment
with bar charts.

